# Digitrax PR3 and DecoderPro



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Whew! I received my PR3 today, but I did not have a loconet cable. So I picked up some cable from the Depot and borrowed my father's crimping tool. After a few thoughts I crimped up 3 wires (six ends) and plugged them each into the loconet LT1 tester and guess what, I was batting 1000, not a damn one worked. Well after closer inspection it look like the crimping tool may have only been designed for 4 wire cable as the two outside wires were not crimped in placed. I took a really small screwdriver and pushed them in as far as I could for now, tested the cable and low and behold it worked. I wasn't too disappointed as nothing ever works for me on the first pass. 
It was kinda like...

I muddled through DecoderPro though, it was pretty cool, I finally was able to put one loco in the roster using the programming track. Looking forward to speed matching locos on the fly using Ops mode programming. Boy I have a lot to learn, but it should be fun!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Bman said:


> Whew! I received my PR3 today


That is cool. I had to look that up  I always wondered how the whole operation worked. Enjoy playing and testing the thing, so you can grade it for others who might need it for their layouts please


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Brad, it escapes me for the moment but are you using the Zephyr system? regardless, now that you see the beauty of decoder pro consider the next step - panel pro 
I had a blast playing with routes last night


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

tankist said:


> Brad, it escapes me for the moment but are you using the Zephyr system? regardless, now that you see the beauty of decoder pro consider the next step - panel pro
> I had a blast playing with routes last night


Yeah tank I am using the Zephyr. I am very much looking forward to experimenting with PanelPro. I have just ordered a 12 pack of tortoise switch machines and I need to hit up the local hobby shop for my DS64's. Once I get my turnout's working I'll start getting a little more serious with PanelPro.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Bman said:


> Looking forward to speed matching locos on the fly using Ops mode programming. Boy I have a lot to learn, but it should be fun!


Have you had a chance to fiddle with this yet, Bman? I'm thinking about giving this a go. It seems almost impossible to reprogram speeds on the Zephyr itself, at least for me. On the screen can you change values of multiple CV's in one shot? 
Tank, I know you have been playing with this a bit. Is there a site that goes over all the software functions? I'm not to concerned about programing sound. I just want easy access to CV's for lighting and speed.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i see no easier way to work with CVs then with Decoder Pro. since you with digitrax its only natural to get the PR3 interface for it. of course there is a site : http://jmri.sourceforge.net/help/en/html/apps/DecoderPro/index.shtml


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol, Got the PR3 and it's power supply coming in from New Mexico. Thank You Anton, that is what I needed to see. I was yahoo'ing the wrong terminology.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

power supply for the PR3 is not needed unless you want to use PR3s own program track to load sound files into digitrax decoders ( as it is you probably will want to use zephyr's program track). for everything else power from PC's USB port is enough. 
with that having extra power-brick will not hurt and its only 10-12$ , negligible. 
and perhaps you will use it later with other devices ...


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I will eventually use the sound program at Christmas time for the HO's. I want to swap my new stuff over to DCC. Everything was only 84 bucks with shipping. A simple task like activating ditch lights is a pain on the Zephry. That is another thread though, lol. I just ordered 2 new engines last night and I been dreading all day, trying to figure it out how I was going to get them to run in tandem. Oboy I can't wait.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I also will be diving into the PR3 pool after my vacation. I dont need it for sound (the kids do that pretty well) but I'd like to be able to program stuff without interupting the kids' playtime. They get kinda miffed when "daddy hogs the controls"


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Xnats it is a lot easier to match speeds with DecoderPro. Speed Matching with the Zephyr included a stop watch and constantly changing CV's 2, 5, and 6. Now with DecoderPro you can read all the CV's in the Service mode on the programming track and then you can switch to operations mode programming and change CV's on the fly while the loco's are running on the main track. It's takes a little bit longer than my 3 or 4 sentences above but once you get into the grove it goes pretty quick. 

I have to start using the larger speed tables but I haven't had time the past few days to experiment with them.

If you only have the Zephyr throttle you'll really like the JMRI throttle. I barley use my Zephyr throttle now that I have both the DT402 and the JMRI throttle.

PS It took me a little longer to write this post because my son and I were downstairs running the trains when he fell asleep on my lap, had to put him to bed, I guess the steady hum of the "trains go by" (as he puts it) put him right to sleep!!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Well I'm sold. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been using the PR3 for years and once you get it set all up you will never go back to any other method! Period!
3 parts to the JMRI program. Panel Pro, Decoder Pro, and Sound Pro and They just keep improving with time!
I started out with a system that would program 8 CV's and that was it! Now the new ones require 124 CV's to be written to do that one at a time would be a pain! JMRI's program allow you to save a roster then pull from that roster so you can match loco's really quick!
Save a lot of abuse when a chip goes south or gets deprogrammed, Newer chips seam to have less troubles with magical becoming blank!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I just downloaded the JMRI software and Decoder Pro. Once I come back from vacation, I'm getting the PR3 and goin to town! 


Thanks guys, my wife will leave me for sure............


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol Dawg, I did the same thing. My brain is still hurting from all the reading. I died and went to heaven when I saw scripting. Can't wait to start digesting on what can be done. Mine is in the mail already, Christmas time in March.  I'm hoping it will show up Tuesday.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Some people on here are such bad influences!!!
Make sure you get a loco net cable (flat 6 pin Phone) to connect to the zephyr.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Sean, I thought it would come with one. Looked though the Zephyr box thinking that came with one. Then Bamm, Bman had to make his own :laugh: Good call :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Like Bman I make my own cables, I have the model crimper that will do 4,6,8,wire plugs, if you feel that your going to keep expanding it is worth the investment. My last layout had 10 cables all different lengths so custom making them was important to me!
I think you might be able to get per made cables at Radio Shack it would be a networked phone cord, or sometimes referred to as a multi line cord.
Just make sure it's a 6 wire cable!
You can program without the loconet but if you want the full experience you will need it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The tool and plugs for RJ11/12 connections and RJ45 connections are pretty cheap, so there's no reason not to invest in them.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm a telephone person by trade, so I have all the stuff for the cables. I know back in the day, Radio Crack used to have 6 wire cables in 12, 25, and 50 foot lengths. But that was 13 years ago, and alot has changed since then. I almost miss that job. Almost.

I dont think RJ45's will work with Loconet. Too wide. I do know they work with EZ Command. In fact, EZ uses standard Cat5 data cables you can buy at Wallyworld, RS, or any hardware/electronics/computer store.

I havent seen this mentioned yet, but the satin grey flat cord is best for the RJ12/11 connectors. And most crimpers will have strippers for the flat cable that once adjusted work awesome. They have set depth that matches the connector and will also cut the conductors even. You can use Cat5 cord, but its harder to flatten out and get a good crimp first time. I think Jenson is one that makes a good set of crimpers, but I dont have a part number.



Edit: I have about 3 of these in my toolbags. Probably something cheaper out there, but I know these work.

http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/product-group.aspx?id=7755&pn=600-360


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use the loadbars to crimp RJ45's, makes getting the wires lined up very easy. It's indeed a PITA if you're trying to do it just using the connector. I think you need five hands to get it together that way.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

cabledawg, 
Loco net is indeed a RJ12 connection, yea and RJ45 will not work too wide! I don't know why they used RJ12, instead of the more common RJ45 or standard network cable. Major pain in the back side! 
When making your own Loconet Cables, it is important to make them in a consistent manner. Digitrax makes them where the white wire is always on the right side of the plug when the plug is viewed with the clip at the top!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Radio Crack did have the 6 wire phone cord, and my local Ace hardware had the same 6 wire for about $2 cheaper. I bought the ends from the depot and I bought the 25' of cord from Ace. I just cut the 6 wire cord to the length I wanted and crimped a new end on it and I was in business that same day. Probably could have gotten the phone cord for a few bucks cheaper on the net but I was in a hurry. Crimping those cables sure works better with the right crimping tool.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Without the tool, I'm not sure if you'd ever get a good connection.


----------

